# Free Stuff



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'd like to offer some free K9 decals to a few of the members here. These were developed to help supplement our "Gift A K9" program we implemented through our new company. We are going to donate green PSD prospects to departments in need of police dogs but have limited or insufficient resources to acquire them. This offer is also part of a product research effort to determine which decals designs are the most pleasing to future customers.

I'd like to give away 15 decals to any members who are interested in having one. First come, first serve basis. One per member. All the styles available can be found here.....

.https://www.spacecoasttactical.com/shop/index.php/decalsandstickers

Choose the style you'd like and just send me a PM with an address. Thanks


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Wooh dude send me one of each, I will pay all shipping costs, pm following. I said it first,dont you be backing out on yr deal.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

If you run out of stickers Howard I'll take that nice FN FiveSeven pistol in your background image. Sweet.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, I don't think so. lol That's a popular one for sure. Shoots like an air soft.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Suckers I got mine, and I will be the only kid on the block with one, you snooze you lose ladies.

My best time one the wdf, yeah.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

5 decals left.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for giving these out Howard!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

No problem Brian

2 left.....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

All the decals have been spoken for. Thanks everyone. Seems the K9 silver medallion is the most popular so far. All will be shipped in a couple days.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Howard I got mine Thanks so much they are really good looking stickers. Thanks again


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

No problem. Was at a car show benefit today for the family of fallen officers. Seems like the K9 Silver Medallion was the most popular decal to date between the membership here and the car show patrons.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Decal arrived in the mail and it's really nice!!! Thanks, Howard.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I got mine Friday. Cool looking decal.........Thanks


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Glad yall like em.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Howard
stickers arrived today ... another big thanks again
... besides cool looking, may actually be functional and keep some of the japanese lookie loos away from my van when it's "occupied" 

and don't forget to PM me the people you said i could send some bucks to ....i think all i need is the email paypal address


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Howard, mine came in the mail, too. It well surpasses my expectations and is of very good quality. Thank you so much! \\/


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear. Apparently New Hampshire has true snail mail (sorry Lori:grin. 

Anyone try the reflectability yet? I know the gold one on my truck is bright.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Got mine LOVE IT so much I almost don't want to put it on the truck.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I know where you can get more.:wink:

Glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

LOL. You went and did it! Looks good. Did you use a flash? The decal looks washed out in the pic. Maybe from a flash on the reflective material. Anyway...we know what it looks like in person. Now you need a matching one for the other side.

Nice looking dog BTW.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Hmmmm. Maybe tomorrow I'll have a surprise in my mailbox!


----------

